# Wiring diagram for ford 4000 diesel



## Halky

Hi All,

I am looking for a wiring diagram for a 1971 Ford 4000 tractor, this is a 3 cylinder diesel model it has a dynamo/generator but it has no fusebox, could anyone please tell me where I could find one.

Best regards
Halky


----------



## pogobill

Try this place.
http://www.justanswer.com/heavy-equ...wiring-diagram-3-cylinder-diesel-tractor.html

















Good luck and let us know if this helped.


----------



## sixbales

Hello Again Halky,

Welcome back!

Attached is a wiring diagram for Ford 1000 series tractors made in Antwerp and Basildon. I expect that your tractor was made in Basildon. 

These old Fords do not have a fuse box. That's why many of them caught fire and burned. If you are having problems with the electrical system, check the wiring harness that rests on the top of the fuel tank....for worn insulation and bare wires (due to vibration).


----------



## pogobill

Good point sixbales, there is a blue and white and black unit just down the road from me!


----------



## Halky

Gentlemen,

Many thanks for your unbelievable rapid response, it really is very much appreciated, the diagram that Pogojohn posted is fabulous but it is for a petrol engine, this is a 3 cylinder diesel engine. 
Sixbales, good to hear from you again, I am having your diagram blown up tomorrow to make it more legible thank you.

Best regards
Halky


----------



## Ultradog

There is only one wire that is different between a gasser and a diesel.
The gasser has a wire that goes to the coil and the diesel has one for the thermostart.
You can interchange the one for the other. Otherwise they are identical.
In fact they no longer sell an aftermarket wiring harness for a gasser. Just diesel.
But the same harness will work for both.


----------



## Halky

Hi Ultradog,

Many thanks for that and also a big thanks to all other members

Best regards
Halky


----------

